# Babywearing in the summer?



## BalconyBirdie (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking for thoughts/suggestions.. does your babywearing change during the summer? We have a moby and love it, but we sometimes got hot in it even during the winter. It gets very hot and humid here during the summer and I'm worried the moby will be too heavy. Am I worrying for nothing? I've been considering getting a second carrier anyway and am leaning toward the ergo.. it seems like it might be cooler?

Do you wear different wraps depending on the temperature/season? What 'practices' do you use to manage heat when you're wearing your little one? DD is 8 months old and very petite if that makes a difference.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I used a gauze RS and a Onbu with DD for the past two summers. I just dress both of us minimally on those hot days to help from over heating. I also nursed her a lot to prevent dehydration. The Onbu for the back carry is my favorite.

I am due in July and I think I am still going to get a moby. I just plan on putting a teeshirt and diaper on LO when I am wearing him and just keep up on nursing him and fluids for me. I have an ergo and I don't think it is any warmer/cooler than a MT or and Onbu. I also want to purchase a gauze wrap, that material is so great with the RS it has to make a perfect summer wrap. I also heard that linen is good too.... it is supposed to wick away moisture and breath very well. Sorry prob not much help here.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I think lighter weight carriers do help a bit (we got breathable mesh baby bjorn for last summer, but DD was just as sweaty as when we used Ergo), but main heat comes from you, mama! I always tried to wear as little as possible in anticipation of getting hot from 1)baby's body heat, 2)exertion from carrying baby's weight, plus 3)hot weather. Also helps if you wear a hat with huge brim, then the shadow comes down to the baby, too. We are in Northern Cal so it doesn't even get that hot to begin with!


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that an ergo is cooler than a moby, but not enough to buy one for that reason alone. It still gets very hot being so close physically, regardless. I just didn't/won't babywear during the heat of the day outside in the summer. I am in the south, very hot and humid. One thing about the ergo for me, in the back carry, I sweat terribly under my arms on the straps


----------



## joates (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BalconyBirdie* 
Looking for thoughts/suggestions.. does your babywearing change during the summer? We have a moby and love it, but we sometimes got hot in it even during the winter. It gets very hot and humid here during the summer and I'm worried the moby will be too heavy. Am I worrying for nothing? I've been considering getting a second carrier anyway and am leaning toward the ergo.. it seems like it might be cooler?

Do you wear different wraps depending on the temperature/season? What 'practices' do you use to manage heat when you're wearing your little one? DD is 8 months old and very petite if that makes a difference.


I'm having the same issue. I love my Moby, as it has been a life saver in terms of being able to do things around the house and going out and about with baby, but I live in Texas, and it is hot!!! So I purchased a cotton gauze wrap and I am contemplating purchasing a MT, as I would like to minimize both the baby and me getting hot. I took my daughter out in a Moby the other day and she looked so red and was so sweaty, I got scared and just carried her the old fashioned way.

My only decision now I think is what kind of MT should I get, babyhawk, Koy, ellaroo?


----------



## AlishaLukesMom (Feb 24, 2010)

I wore my DS in a baby hawk mei tai most of last summer. And we did get sweaty. He mostly hung out in a diaper and tshirt and I wore light clothing. It wasn't unbearable or anything though


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a set of "winter" wraps and a set of "summer" wraps, thinner/lighter wraps and single layer carries like ruck and kangaroo will be used a lot when it gets warm out. I keep throwing around the idea of getting an SSC for summer too, SSCs allow for a bit of airflow between you and baby that doesn't happen when you wrap.

Gypsy Mama/Wrapsody makes lighter weight stretchy wraps and gauze wraps. BBSlen and Vatanai are also good reasonably-priced woven wrap brands to look into for summer, especially if you don't mind buying used.

If you want to go the mei tai route you may want to look into a Bamberoo mei tai with a Solarveil panel. They are pricey and can be tricky to get new since they are listed in limited quantities and sell out very quickly, but you can look for a used one on the For Sale or Trade board at thebabywearer.com. I had one last summer and it was lovely. Linky for B'roo


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

Im in the DC area too, and ran into the same questions the last 3 days. (what? 91 in April!!!)
On a whim I went to the fabric store and bought a few yards of a light jersey knit fabric. My plan is to "make my own moby" my 3 mo only likes the moby. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, yes...the summer months changes everything. I used a Zolowear Mesh in the summer, but was still hot at times. It was nice because you can take it into the pool and was definitly cooler than heavier wraps.


----------

